# Nicolai Helius RC - eure Meinung?



## foyo (27. August 2009)

Hallo,

seit heute bin ich endlich, ja endlich - nach 3 Jahren hin und her überlegen, stolzer Besitzer eines Nicolai RC. Ich würd gern mal eure Meinung zu der Radlkomposition wissen - ob irgendwo noch etwas verbesserungswürdig wäre.. hier die Ausstattung:

Rahmen: Nicolai Helius RC
Dämpfer: DT Swiss RC Carbon
Gabel: Magura Durin 100mm
Bremsen: Avid Ultimate CARBON
Kurbelset: Shimano XT
Schaltung: Shimano XT
Kassette: SRAM
Laufräder: Syncros light white
Reifen: Conti Race King
Sattel: SDG Titan
Sattelschnellspanner: Syntace
Sattelstütze: Syncros
Lenker, Vorbau: Syncros
Griffe: Syncros
Pedale: CrankBrothers Eggbeater

Is ein Ausstellungsstück zum Preis von 4150 Euro - bis auf Kratzer am Schaltwerk und an der Kurbel steht es da wie ne Eins.

Eure Meinung??


----------



## oldrizzo (28. August 2009)

bild?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luck01 (28. August 2009)

Gewicht? ich tippe mal auf knappe 12 kg

Bei den Teilen hast Du auf jeden Fall noch eine Menge Potential


----------



## bardenberger (28. August 2009)

Grundsätzlich schon mal eine gute Basis, allerdings passen die Syncros-Teile meiner Meinung nach nicht so recht zum RC. So gesehen ist das Angebot dann relativ teuer ... wenn man die "spätere" Aufrüstung mit einkalkuliert.

Grüße,
Bardenberger


----------



## kroiterfee (28. August 2009)

word. die syncros teile sind schwer und unpassend. man schraubt keine fiat-teile an einen oberklasse-wagen. und auch keine bleiteile an ein leichtbau-fully.


----------



## Savko (28. August 2009)

Erstmal Glückwunsch zum Helius! Bildchen wäre schön. 

Die XT-Komponenten würde ich gegen X.0 tauschen. Und welche Durin ist das denn?


----------



## foyo (28. August 2009)

Hallo,

hier das Bild


----------



## MarcoFibr (28. August 2009)

Ich seh kein Bild.

Das RC finde ich Klasse.


----------



## wildbiker (28. August 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/NICOLAI-HELIUS-RC-neu-black-elox-S-Komplettbike_W0QQitemZ110426029570QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item19b5e77e02&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/47060

Wieviel mal gibts das Bike nun eigentlich und wem gehört das nun wirklich?


----------



## sluette (28. August 2009)

wo ist das problem ? deine links verweisen auf 2 anzeigen vom gleichen user, ich denke der wird den bock nun erfolgreich verkauft haben...

zum bike:
rein optisch sieht die kiste nicht wirklich leicht aus, kann vielleicht am harten kontrast liegen. 
bin aber auch der meinung das ein helius rc wertiger aufgebaut werden sollte als mit xt und syncros teilen.


----------



## foyo (29. August 2009)

Na, und welchen Aufbau würdet ihr denn für das Helius RC bevorzugen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (29. August 2009)

Ich hab meines so aufgebaut und finde es sehr stimmig so.





wiegt 10.45 mit Rocket ron 2.4 und 2.25 auf dem Bild noch mit Aspen, die aber einfach zu profilarm sind.

Gruß Frank


----------



## corfrimor (29. August 2009)

foyo schrieb:


> Na, und welchen Aufbau würdet ihr denn für das Helius RC bevorzugen??



Ich stimme meinen Vorrednern zu und würde ebenfalls alle Syncros-Teile austauschen.

Sattelstütze: Thomson, Tune oder Syntace

Sattel: SLR, Specialized Toupe oder vielleicht den neuen SQlab in der neuen, leichten Worldcup-Version mit Carbon-Streben

Vorbau: Syntace F99

Lenker: Syntace Duraflite (Carbon oder Alu) oder Vector Carbon

Laufräder: Irgendwas mit 1400 - 1550 g (Hope, DTswiss, Tune)

Die XT-Parts sind so 'ne Sache. Optisch kenne ich kaum Räder, an denen mir das XT-Silber richtig gefällt und außerdem sind sie nicht ganz leicht. Funktionell sind sie aber super. Wenn Dir Gewicht und Optik nicht ganz so wichtig sind, würde ich sie (erst mal) lassen. Ansonsten führt meines Erachtens nix an XTR vorbei, weil da die Kombination aus Optik, Gewicht und dauerhaft zuverlässiger Funktion IMHO am besten ist (Ausnahmen sind vielleicht XO-Shifter und Schaltwerk).

Gabel und Bremse sind, finde ich, ok, der Rahmen sowieso.

Aber: Wenn Du das alles änderst wird das Rad insgesamt ja fast so teuer (oder sogar teurer) wie ein Neuaufbau


----------



## luck01 (30. August 2009)

Mir gefällt das Rad mit dem Aufbau nicht so sehr.
An deiner Stelle würde ich mir das Rad selbst zusammen stellen.

Sicherlich können Dir da die Händler auch entgegen kommen.


----------



## Testmaen (30. August 2009)

Das Bike wurde bei *Ebay* wiedereingestellt.


----------



## Poldidrache (6. September 2009)

....das rad habe ich schon öfter auf/bei ebay gesehen,...und mich gefragt, wer es so, zu diesem preis aufbaut. es kann natürlich auch ein serienaufbau sein 

wahrscheinlich zu schwer,....und zu teuer aber wenn es dir gefällt, sollte es dich natürlich nicht abhalten,...aufgrund des ladenhütters, würde ich ihm einfach ein in deinen augen gutes angebot machen. brauch ja dann nicht über ebay laufen,...da sind ja fast 200 euronen gebühren dabei,.... http://pages.ebay.de/help/sell/businessfees.html

ansonsten ist das rc ein wiklich tolles bike, welches mir jeden euro wert ist 

viel erfolg


----------



## Poldidrache (19. September 2009)

...was ist draus geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (6. Juli 2013)

Hat das RC auch 5 Jahre Garantie?


----------



## Timmy35 (6. Juli 2013)

Ja, hat es.

http://www.nicolai.net/25-0-Helius+RC.html

Aber keine bikeparkfreigabe


----------



## taylor (6. Juli 2013)

... suchst Du eins?


----------



## __U3__ (2. April 2014)

taylor schrieb:


> ... suchst Du eins?


 
Ich eventuell....
Aber wenn dann in L...

mfg Uwe


----------



## guru39 (2. April 2014)

06.07.2013!


----------



## kroiterfee (2. April 2014)

ihr nekrophilisten!


----------



## Zaskar01 (3. April 2014)

Das kann sich dann wenigstens nicht mehr wehren


----------

